# x11/kdelibs3 incompatible with openssl



## jnb (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just updated my ports and I'm having a problem with updating kdelibs3:


```
--->  Upgrade of x11/kdelibs3 started at: Sun, 27 Mar 2011 16:40:01 +0100
--->  Upgrading 'kdelibs-3.5.10_6' to 'kdelibs-3.5.10_7' (x11/kdelibs3)
--->  Build of x11/kdelibs3 started at: Sun, 27 Mar 2011 16:40:01 +0100
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3'
===>  Cleaning for kdelibs-3.5.10_7
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE

[B]===>  kdelibs-3.5.10_7 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      openssl-1.0.0_5[/B]
```

I think deinstalling openssl really isn't an option here, so can anyone give me a hand please? :\
Thanks.


----------



## jnb (Mar 27, 2011)

*Solved*

Ok I just solved the problem by deinstalling *openssl* and then installing/upgrading *kdelibs3*. Even so, I still think that such a conflict shouldn't have occurred...


----------

